# Để tránh “tiền mất tật mang”, chị em cần lưu ý phân biệt thuốc tiêm tan mỡ thật và “giả”!



## uyenlam (10/6/18)

*Ngoài thuốc giảm cân, kem tan mỡ thì tiêm để làm tan mỡ cũng là một phương pháp giảm mỡ nhanh chóng được rất nhiều chị em lựa chọn. Chính vì thế, trên thị trường đã xuất hiện những loại thuốc tiêm để tan mỡ “giả” rất nguy hiểm cần chúng ta phải tỉnh táo chọn lọc trước khi thực hiện tiêm tan mỡ!*

*1. Tiêm thuốc xong phải chăm sóc như thế nào?*
Sau khi kết thúc quá trình tiêm tan mỡ, bạn có thể có cảm giác nhức, sưng, bầm và cũng như là hiện tượng chảy máu. Đây là đặc điểm hậu phẫu rất bình thường nên nàng không cần quá lo lắng, chỉ cần nhớ không mát xa, xông hơi, tắm nước nóng hay đụng chạm gì đến vùng tiêm trong vòng 1-2 tuần. Nếu không may mắn có cơ địa dữ, bạn nên chườm gạc mềm, lạnh để làm giảm sưng và bầm ngay sau đó.



​
Ngoài ra, bạn cần phải kiêng rượu bia, thịt bò, thịt gà, trứng, đồ nếp và hải sản có tỉ lệ gây dị ứng cao để không làm ảnh hưởng gì đến vết tiêm cũng như quá trình đào thải mỡ.

*2. Tiêm tan mỡ có biến chứng gì không?*
Tiêm thuốc tan mỡ không chỉ phá hủy màng tế bào mỡ mà còn ảnh hưởng đến các tổ chức mạch máu, thần kinh, gây hiện tượng u nang tại chỗ, viêm mô tế bào, hoại tử da nếu bạn không chọn đúng cơ sở uy tín và thuốc tiêm chất lượng tốt.



​
Một bác sĩ cho biết các nghiên cứu cho rằng sau khi tiêm các thuốc làm tan mỡ có chứa thành phần độc hại như Lipo,... thì bên cạnh làm lỏng mô mỡ, chất này còn làm ảnh hưởng đến màng tế bào nằm trong vùng ảnh hưởng của thuốc. Tế bào mỡ sau khi bị phá vỡ và cơ chế đào thải tự nhiên cũng có nguy cơ ứ đọng do không đào thải hết, có thể dẫn đến biến chứng như u mỡ tại chỗ, sẹo vĩnh viễn, hoại tử da... Hiện nhiều nước đã cấm sử dụng thuốc này cho mục đích làm tan mỡ.

*3. Làm sao để phân biệt thuốc tiêm tan mỡ thật và “giả”?*
Như đã biết, thành phần trong thuốc tiêm tan mỡ sau khi đưa vào vùng da cần giảm mỡ sẽ phá hủy các tế bào này, tế bào mỡ sẽ giải phóng triglyceride chất béo dưới dạng nhũ tương.

Các loại nhũ tương này sẽ được giải phóng ra ngoài bằng cách các đại thực bào, tế bào bạch cầu đa nhân trung tính đến để đưa đi vào máu, sau đó chuyển qua gan, chuyển đến thận và đưa ra ngoài.



​
Tuy nhiên, một số loại thuốc tiêm tan mỡ không rõ nguồn gốc trên thị trường hiện nay có hàm lượng các chất như cholin, inostiol và methionin ngăn ngừa quá trình tích tụ mỡ ở gan cũng được dùng trong thẩm mỹ. Có những loại thuốc nguy hiểm hơn, khiến các triglyceride đọng lại trong cơ thể, không được giải quyết ngay, các triglyceride ứ đọng gây nên u mỡ tại chỗ, viêm mô tế bào, hoại tử. Thuốc tan mỡ có thể đem đến tác dụng giảm cân, giảm mỡ. Tuy nhiên, bạn cần cân nhắc lựa chọn các đơn vị thẩm mỹ, cơ sở uy tín có cam kết rõ ràng với khách hàng về hiệu quả giảm mỡ và sự an toàn với sức khỏe khách hàng. Không nên ham rẻ thực hiện ở các cơ sở chui, người tiêm không có tay nghề, không xử lý được các tình huống, không hiểu rõ nguyên lý của các loại thuốc tiêm tan mỡ.



​
Và để có kết quả giảm mỡ mà vẫn an toàn, chị em cũng nên điều chỉnh lại thói quen sinh hoạt, ăn uống của mình sao cho phù hợp. Thay vì ăn các loại thức ăn nhanh, đồ dầu mỡ, đồ uống có gas, hãy uống nhiều nước lọc, ăn nhiều rau xanh, đặc biệt là các loại rau có màu xanh đậm, ăn nhiều hoa quả, bổ sung thêm chất xơ cho cơ thể.



​
Hãy cẩn trọng trước khi đưa ra quyết định đi tiêm tan mỡ để sở hữu vóc dáng đẹp nhưng luôn khỏe mạnh, không rơi vào tình trạng tiền mất tật mang đáng tiếc các nàng nhé!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

